
Hacking Elixir's Syntax - rogerbraun
http://blog.heldscal.la/elixir-hacking.html
======
MCRed
This blog touches on why Elixir is doing so well-- it's easy to extend and add
to the language, pull requests are welcome and (most of the time, anyway) the
Jose appreciates and integrates additions to the language. (He once rejected
something that I disagree with, but on the balance he's doing a righteous
job.)

In fact, it's the only language I've contributed to. In large part because the
bar is so low and the process is so reasonable.

------
lucassouza1
What a beautiful solution. Glad to see how simple things like this can be
done!

------
alehander42
lovely, I had a similar experience pushing a PR rewriting the tokenizer to
include column info

------
rvirding
Why not just write it in hexadecimal?

~~~
krupan
Sometimes you are dealing with fields that are packed into a 32-bit (or 8- or
16- or 64-bit) word where one field is bits 0 through 5 and another field is
bits 6 through 9 and a status bit in bit 10 and another field is bits 11
through 31. Thinking about those in hex is much harder than if they were all
nice multiples of 4 bits in size. Yes, C programmers have been dealing with
this for decades (no binary literals in C), but wouldn't it be nice to write
each of those fields in binary (with underscores separating them) and let the
machine do the rest?

